# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  يخرب بيت الستات !

## العمدة

يخرب بيت الستات ! 
على مقربة من المكان الذي اقطن فيه .. تم افتتاح مجمع تجاري جديد , والمجمع هو مجموعة محلات تجارية متنوعة .. وجائتني دعوة لحضور الأفتتاح من أهم شخصية في المجمع .. وهو الحارس .. بلدياتي ومن حين لأخر أمر للسلام عليه والاطمئنان عليه .. همس في أذني .. عايزك تكون (مودود) يوم الخميس ( الداي ) يعني القادم .. ليه .. خير .. (عيفتحوا المدمع ده) ... حاضر .. وشوف .. نعم .. هايكون في هدايا كتير كوي كوي..
حادثني سراً وكأننا سنفتتح مشروع للطاقة الذرية .. علماً بأن العمال الهنود ومن اسبوع يقومون بتوزيع أوراق الدعاية للمجمع .. وكلما تركت سيارتي وجدت عليها أربع أوخمس ورقات .. بشرى سارة لآهالي المنطقة الكرام سوف يتم افتتاح مجمع .. كل واشرب .. يوم الخميس الموافق على طول الخط بخلاف أنه في إشارة المرور يقترب منك العامل ويعطيك بدل الورقة خمسة .. عايز ينهي المهمة ويروح ..وبمجرد أن تصل للمنزل .. وما ان تقترب من الباب تجد بدل الورقة خمسة ... المقصود .. ليس في الخبر سراً .. ومع ذلك بلدياتي أراد ان يشعرني بتقديم خدمة خاصة .. وأنني غالي عنده فهمس لي بهذا السر الخطير ... وفي اليوم المحدد ذهبت .. والناس بسم الله ماشاء الله .. من إين أتت كل هذه الأعداد .. وكأنه يوم الحشر .. وتراجعت للخلف حتى أنجو بنفسي .. وإذا ببلدياتي يُصيح بأعلى صوت ... رايح فين ..تعالى إيه الحكاية امال ... قلت في نفسي مفيش فايده .. وما شجعني أنه اقترب مني وهمس مرة اخرى في أذني .. في( دوايز كتيييير كوي) .. يمكن يطلعلك( فيتيو) .. ولا( ريسرفير) .. قلت ممكن .. كل شيء جايز .. وبالفعل بدأ المسؤولين عن المجمع بتوزيع الجوائز وهي عبارة عن كوبونات أمسح واربح .. وانت ونصيبك ... الرقم واحد مثلاً ... غسالة .. رقم اثنان ..ثلاجة رقم ثلاثة .. طقم أوركوبال معتبر ... وهكذا...  وبلدياتي .. يغمز في ..قائلاً على صوتك .. اختارلك رقم .... ويهمس في أذن اللي ماسك الكوبونات ..( إدي) بلدياتي رقم .. فين بلدياتك ... أهو اللي( دنبك) .. اللي لابس قميص زي اللي (عيلبسه) المحافظ حدانا .. ولآن الرجل اراد أن يستريح من صوته العالي .. والعالي جداً ... قال لي اختار رقم ... لم اجد على لساني غير الرقم 6 أمسح .. بلدياتي اقترب ناحية ركن التلفاز والأجهزة الكهربائية إستعداداً لتسلم الجائزةالثمينة ...مثل من سبق...المسؤول...بصوت أعلى من صوت بلدياتي نكاية فيه... حظ أوفر .... بلدياتي بعصبية شديدة .. 

مفيش على لسانك غير 6@@@@@6 يخرب بيت الستات !

قليل البخت يلاقي العضم في الكرشه ...
_________________________________

من يريد ترجمة لكلمات بلدياتي ... فإليكم مُعجم .. خليفة ابو خلف .. لتبسيط وتوضيح معاني... هريدي أبو شنب ..

----------


## بنت مصر

ههههههههههههههههه قصة رائعة جدااااااااااا
انا كنت متربصة من العنوان وجاية انفذ وعدي 
في الانتقام منك لكل النساء لكن ربنا ستر


بس عجبني جدا كلام بلدياتك اللي كان واقف دنبك :D


تسلم ايد عمدة على القصة الجميلة دي وفي شوق لقراءة مزيد من ابداعك



بسنت

----------


## روامي

العمده
:D

:D


:D

تسلم  فم بلدياتت على التلام اللي دي الدرر نادله ترف رف علينا


هههههههههههههه



بس والله حلوه

وعلى فكره  ايه دخل الستاتا في اللي داله بلدياتت



تسلم ايدك

يا العمده


تحياتي


روامـــــــــــــــــي

----------


## اسامة يس

جميلة والنهاية خلتك تفلت من مخالب الستات ............
شكرا على الموضوع وننتظر منك المزيد ............
 :7:

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

العمدة
عمدة الكلمة بحق
امتعتنا بروعة السرد والحبكة واحب اقولك انك نفدت بجلدك من كل جنس الستات اللى في المنتدى كانوا هيقطعوا جتتك حتت وينزلوا كل حتة في مشاركة تحت قيادة الزعيمة النسائية بسنت بنت مصر لكن الحمد لله قدرت اخد نفسي بسهوله بعد ماعرفت في نهاية القصة ان الستات جمع الرقم سته
برافوا عمدة وبرافو ا اللعب بالكلمات ده شئ جميل بقى نادر دلوقتي في كتابة القصة والحمد لله قريناه من تاني على ايديك الكريمة
تسلم ايدك
محيي الدين ابراهيم

----------


## مصراوى

العمده الغالى
متخافش أنا شيغ غفر صُح
محدش يقدر يهوب ناحيتك
المره دى جت سليمه
سلامات للبلديات

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا عمده ماتسمعش كلام مصراوى موش حينفعك احنا اغلبيه فى المنتدى 00

----------


## tannjour

أجمل مافي النكت النكت الواقعية اللي بتحصل معانا  ، شكراً ليك ياعمدة 
على الموضوع دا ، بس أنا برأس كان من الأفضل أنو الموضع يكون في قاعة فك التكشيرة ولا رأيك أيه

----------


## milly

ههههههههههههههههههه

:D:D:D:D

----------


## العمدة

تحياتي أختي بنت مصر ..

أشكر مرورك على الخاطرة البسيطة ... وتعليقك الرائع ..

أحمد الله أنني فلت هذه المرة .... وربي يستر في مرات قادمة ..

أما الستات اللي بجد وحق وحقيقي ... فهن أفضل ما في الوجود ..

ولا يغرنكم كلام أخي الحبيب مصراوي ... فكلامنا من باب أننا ها هنا  :: 

وحتى لا نضيع نهائياً  ::(: 

أشكرك أختي الكريمة .. وخالص التحية .

----------


## العمدة

:D


:D



:D



أكيد أختي الكريمة روامي ... أنتِ بتعرفي بلدياتي :D ::o: 

تعليقك وكلامك أضحكني جداً ... تسلم إيديكِ ..

كلام بلدياتي ... أساساً لا يوجد بلديات ... ما هي إلا خاطرة ..

وبالطبع المقصود .. رقم ستة ... الغير محظوظ ... مجرد مداعبة ليس إلا ... :: 

الف شكر لمرورك الجميل  ::

----------


## العمدة

الأخ الكريم اسامة ياسين .


وهل تظنني بأني أنتحاري  :: 

حتى أدخل عرين الأسد :D

أشكرك ... ولك محبتي وتقديري .

----------


## العمدة

أخي الفاضل ... أستاذ محي أبراهيم ..

أشكر مرورك العطر .. وتعليقك في صلب الموضوع ... أخي الرائع ..

طبعاً ... كنت سأخرج من المنتدى إلى باب زويلة ...


شكراً أخي الكريم ..


دمت بخير .

----------


## master_of_hell

العمده
مسكت القلم وعملت الى انت عاوزة بالكلمة ودتنا يمين وشمال وكان ممكن تيجى على دماغك فى محل بيبيع مقشات جمب المنتدى وصحبه صاحب بسنت الروح بالروح ومنزل على المقشه مساحة هدية شوف بقى يا عم انت نفدت بجلدك بحق وربنا يستر عليك علشان هما جابوا المقشات قبل ما يدخلوا اصلا

ومتحرمناش منك 
وعلى اسلوبك الرائع انت ومصراوى

----------


## أشجان الليل

الحقيقه إن أنا كمان خدغت فى العنوان....:D











جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## العمدة

أبو الروائع مصراوي .. الأخ الحبيب .. حفظك الله .

أخاف ازاي وأنت هنا  :: 


في وجودك أنت العمدة وأنا أحد الغفر  :: 


سلمت أخي الحبيب من كل مكروه .


دمت بخير  ::

----------


## العمدة

أهلاً هبة .. 


أغلبية ونص .. وهو في حد يقول غير كده ...


أحنا من غير الستات .... ياسلام .....


:D


 ::o: 


تحياتي هبة ..


دمت بخير .

----------


## العمدة

الأخ الكريم tannjour ..

ليس هناك أفضل من الواقع ... وطريق العالمية يبدأ من واقع حقيقي ..

بالفعل هي خاطرة .... ليس لها أساس حقيقي ... مجرد تخيل فقط .

لاأمانع في وضعها في إي باب ... 

ربما كان موضوعي الأول ... وتعرف بأن العضو في بداية دخول منتدى

جديد ... بياخد فترة على ما يعرف كل الغرف ... تصدق في غرفتين

لم أحصل على المفاتيح  بتوعهم من حبيبنا ابن البلد  :: 


أشكر لك مرورك الجميل .

----------


## peace

ماشي يا سيدي
ربنا يسامحك انت وبلدياتك

----------


## العمدة

milly

دامت سعادتكم  


وشكراً لمروركم الكريم  ::

----------


## العمدة

الأخ العزيز master_of_hell ..


أحمد الله أن دكان المقشات كان مغلقاً في يوم كتابة الخاطرة ..


أسعدتنا مداخلتك أخي الكريم .... ويخرب بيت المقشات ..


شكراً لكم  ::

----------


## العمدة

تحياتي للأخت الكريمة الحساسة جداً أشجان  :: 


اسأل الله أن لاتنخدعي في حقيقة أبد الدهر .


تسلمين أيتها الأخت الفاضلة .

----------


## العمدة

peace



أصل السماح طبع ......

يا بخت من سامح ...

بلدياتي ومعه الغفير الفقير إلى الله ... كان أملنا أن نضيف بسمة لكم ..

دمتم بسعادة .

----------


## جمال حمدان

الاخ الحبيب / العمدة

يبدو أن " نقي" طلع على شونة  :3: 

فقد كنتُ أتوقع ان يصيبك  " الخفيف " إثر هجوم  الجنس " اللطيف " ولكنك  رميت العهدة على بلدياتك .. وبهذا " بوّزت " الخـــــــــــــــطّة  ::rolleyes:: 

معلش خيرها في غيرها أيها المبدع ..!!

مع تحيات

أخوكم / جمال حمدان

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

السلام عليكم 
الستاذ الفاضل العمدة,,,بعد ماكنت بتجنب اني اقرا الموضوع وكل مامر من ناحيتوا امنع نفسي علاش مادخلشي في خناءات:D
لكن اليوم خدت نفس عميق وتوكلت على الله  :Mad: 
علشان اكتشف بتقصد النمرة 6  ::o: 
وكده حانام متمنة اني اريت الموضوع  :4: 
اول مرة اقرا موضوع كهذا
احسنت ايها الاستاذ
 :7:

----------


## العمدة

أستاذي الحبيب الأديب الرائع جمال حمدان ..

هناك مثل يقول اللي يحبك يبلع لك الزلط .. 

مثل فلاحي يعني  :: 

وبما أنك مصري الهوى تعرف المثل بلا شك ...

المرة القادمة سأكون أكثر حذراً أستاذي الحبيب .

دمت وأيامك وأوقاتك كلها بسلام  وطمأنينة  ::

----------


## العمدة

وعليكم السلام أختي الفاضلة ورحمة الله وبركاتة .

أبعد الله عنك وعنا  ( الخناءات )  أتمنى أن لا تكون باقي 

أخواتنا هنا .. تجنبن دخول الموضوع من باب ... أبعد عن الخناءات ..

مرورك أسعدني أيتها الأخت الفاضلة ..

دمتِ بألف خير . ::

----------


## شبعان الخبز 2

جناب العمدة
تحياتي لك أيها الارهابي
ورائك ورائك ولي عودة إن شاء الله

----------


## ta3mia

و انقذك من بين اسناني

----------


## العمدة

يا مليون مرحب بحبيب قلبي الغالي شبعان الكيك والجاتوه  :: 

كم أنني سعيد بتواجدك هنا ... أيها الغالي الحبيب   :: 

شرفت المكان والزمان أيها العزيز ..

دامت أوقاتك كلها بخير وهناء ومحبة وسعادة وراحة بال  :: 

أهلاً بعودتك في كل وقت وحين  ::

----------


## العمدة

أختي الكريمة طعمية .... المعذرة ..

تأخرت في الرد كثيراً جداً جداً .. فعلاً لم أرى الرد إلا اللحظة .

وأنا أتصفح في قاعة الخواطر ..

على ما يبدو أنني كتبت الرد للأخ الحبيب شبعان بينما حضرتك 

كتبتِ المداخلة ... برغم أنها شرسة  ::

----------


## ana3sola

انا كنت داخلة مشمرة وجايبة معايا الاسلحة والمعدات وكنت هاعمل مظاهرة فى المنتدى كلة والم كل الستات هنا  :Mad: 
بس الحمد للة طلعت الستات دى جمع 6  ::p: 
بس حكاية حلوة واللة:D 
بس الجوايز دى حظوظ انا مثلا عمرى ما كسبت ولا جايزة ولو حتى ربع جنيه فى كيس شيبسى ياربى :3: 
اشكرك العمدة على خضتنا دى :D

----------


## العمدة

شكراً للأخت الكريمة عسولة .

وهل هناك أحد يملك الجرأة ليعادي الستات  :: 

أم تظنيين أني فقدت عقلي .. وأخرب بيت السيدات في أكبر تجمع للجنس

اللطيف .. دي تبقى كارثة  :2: 

مرة أخرى لكِ التحية لمرورك الكريم ..

دمتِ بخير .

----------


## تامر

الصديق العزيز العمده
موضوع لذيذ وفكره الذ
اشكرك على هذه البسمه التي رسمتها على شفاهنا

----------


## العمدة

أخي الغالي تامر ..

مرورك أسعدني ... وسعادتي أكثر .. أن الموضوع رسم بسمة 

على وجهك الكريم ..

دمت لي أخاً ..

ولك محبتي وتقديري .

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

عمدة  ....... :D حلوه ... 


بس عايزه أقولك حاجه .. 



مش كل مره .. تسلم الجره .. 
خلي بالك من نفسك ..  :;):

----------


## العمدة

اتخذت كافة الأحتياطيات اللازمة .

تم منع دخول كافة الأسلحة الخفيفة والثقيلة ..

ممنوع دخول كل أنواع الأكياس سوداء وشفافة ..

لايسمح بدخول إي زجاجة تثير الريبة ..

عدم دخول الزوجة للنت منعاً باتاً  :: 

لدواعي الأمن والسلامة ننام بعين مغلقة وترك الأخرى للرقابة :D

وبكده تسلم الجره  ::

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

:D لا .. إذا هتمنع يبقى هتمنع حاجات كيثره قوي .. 

يعني انابيب الغاز ممنوعه .. 
والسشوار .. ما تركبهوش في الحماما .. علشان يبقاش جنب الميه .. 
وبلاش الموز في البيت .. علشان الزحلقه (بعض السيدات يفضلن تعذيب الزوج أولا)
المبيدات الحشريه .. يحظر دخولها البيت .. 
المنومات (أحسن تتاخد على خوانه) 


 ::rolleyes::  أيه كمان .. 

ثانيه أجيب كتاب كيف تتخلصين من زوجب بهدوء .. وأجي :D

----------


## العمدة

كيف تتخلصين من زوجك بهدوء  ::(: 

الذي لا تعرفيه يا أستاذة أن مؤلف الكتاب رجل  ::p: 

ولذلك لكل خطة , هناك أخرى مضاده  :;): 

وتحياتي  ::

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

:D على حد علمي .. الخطط المضاده دائمة الفشل .. :D 
الرسومات البيانيه لعدد الوفيات (الأزواج) بتقول كده .. مش انا :D

أيوه عارفه انه راجل .. علشان كده بيقول (بهدوء) 
خايف على مشاعر الرجاله من الدوشه  ::

----------


## العمدة

عزيزتي 
Miss. Virgo .. فينك  :: 
أرسل لي أحدث الأعضاء الرسالة التلية .
وهي سر أنضمامه لجمعيتنا الموقرة أعني ( الرجال )  :;): 
يقول هذه صفات زوجتي :D  

‏1‏ ــ صوتها عال دائما‏.‏
‏2‏ ــ تتكلم بسرعة واندفاع‏.‏
‏3‏ ــ سليطة اللسان ومتطرفة في مواقفها‏.‏
‏4‏ ــ تتسرع في ابداء رأيها ولا تلبث أن تتراجع‏.‏
‏5‏ ــ تحب أن تنذر وتهدد زوجها بالويل والثبور وعظائم الأمور‏.‏
‏6‏ ــ تحب أن يكون رأيها هو النافذ‏,‏ وأن تكون هي سي السيد في الأسرة‏.‏
‏7‏ ــ متبرمة وساخطة علي الدوام‏.‏
‏8‏ ــ دائما ينقصها شئ ما‏(‏ أدبي أو مادي أو معنوي‏).‏
‏9‏ ــ تنظر دائما إلي ما عند الآخرين ولا يوجد لديها‏.‏
‏10‏ ــ لا تحب أن تزور أو تزار لأنها ليست اجتماعية‏.‏
‏11‏ ــ علاقاتها سيئة بالآخرين‏(‏ من زوجها إلي أولادها إلي عائلة زوجها إلي الجيران إلي زملاء العمل إلي الطبيب والبائع‏...‏ إلخ‏).‏
‏12‏ ــ أكثر شئ تكرهه في الحياة هو دخول المطبخ وإعداد الطعام‏.‏
13‏ ــ لا تحترم زوجها ودائما تهدده بالطلاق شفاهة وكتابة مع أن العصمة ليست بيدها‏.‏
‏14‏ ــ افتعلت أول مشكلة كبري مع زوجها خلال ما يسمي شهر العسل‏!‏
‏15‏ ــ تعلن أنها تسهم في مصروف المنزل مجبرة‏,‏ وعلي غير رغبتها وتظل تمن علي زوجها بذلك رغم ضآلة المساهمة‏.‏
‏16‏ ــ محدودة المواهب والقدرات وغير قادرة علي التصرف حتي في أبسط الأمور‏.‏
‏17‏ ــ تعتقد أنها الأفضل والأحسن والأجمل والأكثر تدينا بين كل النساء‏.‏
‏18‏ ــ طلبت الطلاق خلال مدة زواجها‏,‏ وفي عشر سنوات‏,‏ نحو‏600‏ مرة بمتوسط مرة أسبوعيا‏.‏
19‏ ــ أي خطأ تقع فيه تلقي باللائمة عنه علي الآخرين‏.‏
‏20‏ ــ لا توجد بقاموسها كلمة آسف ولا تعرف الاعتذار عن تجاوزاتها‏.‏
‏21‏ ــ جامدة المشاعر‏,‏ صخرية الطباع‏,‏ باردة الاحاسيس‏.‏
‏22‏ ــ تفرح بالجديد من ملبس أو شقة أو جهاز من أجهزة المنزل لمدة ساعات قلائل ثم تعاودها حالة التبرم والسخط‏.‏
‏23‏ ــ بخيلة جدا ــ حتي علي نفسها ــ وحدث كثيرا أنها لم تجد في حقيبة يدها ثمن تذكرة الأتوبيس‏,‏ وذلك بالرغم من مرتبها الكبير الذي تودع أغلبه في فرع البنك المجاور لمكان عملها‏,‏ وذلك بعد أن تقبضه بدقائق‏!‏
‏24‏ ــ تحب أن تنشر الغم والنكد علي من حولها خاصة زوجها‏!‏
‏25‏ ــ تفتعل المشكلات وتختلق الأزمات بصورة متواصلة دون كلل أو ملل‏!‏

يا ألف خسارة يا رفيق  ::(: 

كيف تحملتها ولو لمدة أسبوع واحد :D

عاشت جمعيتنا يا

يا

يا

تعيش تعيش تعيش :D

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

:D عمده عزيزي .. 

اذا انت شايف الست هي الغلطانه 
مش لازم يكون لي نفس وجهة النظر .... 

انا شايفه انها مش غلطانه حتى لو بتعمل كل الحاجات دي .. 
يعني الراجل هو الغلطان انه وافق على واحده ست بالمواصفات دي .. 
من البدايه .. 
وهي لو كانت لقيت انها مش مرغوبه بسبب عيوبها السابقه .. 
اكيد كانت هتتغير .. حتى تصبح محبوبه .... 

عزيزي عمده ... 
الظاهر صحبك مريض نفسيا .. (يهوى تعذيب نفسه).. :D

----------


## مضيع بلنتى

هههههههههههههههههههه
والله فكرتك تبغى تهاوش البنات
بس أشوى 
قصه خفيفه وحلوه 
صح لسانك

----------


## العمدة

العزيزة Miss. Virgo

كل هذه الصفات ومش غلطانة ! غريبة  :: 

مؤكد صديقي هو مش صديقي أوي  ::  حاول جاهداً من أجل التغيير 

دون جدوى وإلا لما انضم لى جمعيتنا  ::(: 

أما عن المرض النفسي , الحق يقال أحسنتِ التشخيص  :;): 

بس مين السبب ؟:D

----------


## العمدة

مضيع بلنتى ..

أشكرك .. مرورك الطيب أسعدني .

خالص التحية .

----------


## مصراوى

:5:  :5: 
كلما قرأت هذا الموضوع  أكاد اهلك ضحكا
لا حرمنا الله منك

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : العمدة_ 
> *
> 
> قليل البخت يلاقي العضم في الكرشه ...
> 
> *



والله انت بتهرج .... يا ابني احنا مش في الكويت مع بعض ... 
مقتليش ليه اجي اضرب كرشة معاك ..

المرة الجاية قولي بس متبقاش تختار رقم 6 خليك ناصح ... ابقي خد 66

----------


## د. سلطان

*....سمعت صوتا محببا إلى قلبي في قاعتنا ؛ فأردت أن أرحب به .. أهلا بك أخي العمدة ، ومشاركتك الرائعة ذكرتني بأحاديثك الشيقة التي لو صغتها كتابة لأصبحت في مصاف الأدباء الكبار .. ولكن أي سوق ذلك الذي تتحدث عنه حتى أذهب إليه ، وعرفني المرة القادمة على بلدياتك حتى نحظى بجزء من الجوائز ، ولكن سنختار معا السبعات هذه المرة .
لك مني خالص الحب والتقدير*

----------


## العمدة

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : مصراوى_ 
> *
> كلما قرأت هذا الموضوع  أكاد اهلك ضحكا
> لا حرمنا الله منك*


ولا حرمنا إبداعاك أخي الرائع  ::

----------


## Khadija

جد لطيف بلدياتك هذا .. كلامه وايد حلو.. و ذبحني من الضحك لما قال 
" يخرب بيت الستات"

----------


## نوسة

بصراحة يا عمدة العنوان يشد اى حد لسة على باب المنتدى دخلنا نشوف فية ايةوطبعا هتلاقى الكل متحفز من الستات بس حكاية جذابة جدااااااااااااااا 
وعلا فكرة مرة كنت فى السنترال وكنت بطلب رقم فية 666 ولاقيت الموظف فى السنترال بيقولى 3 ستات دول يخربوا مدينة وافتكرت الموقف من كلامك الذيذ
واهلا بعودتك يا عمدة لان البلد كانت سايبة من غبر العمدة يرضيك يا عمدة 
لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
نوسة

----------


## العمدة

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : وادكول مش معقول_ 
> مقتليش ليه اجي اضرب كرشة معاك ..
> [/B]


:D داخل على طمع :D

بعينك  :5:

----------


## د. سلطان

فقط اردت الدخول للترحيب بعودتك أخي الحبيب العمدة 
فأهلا بك في ( دوارك) أقصد منتداك .. والحمد لله على سلامتك ::  ::

----------


## العمدة

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : د0 سلطان_ 
> *....سمعت صوتا محببا إلى قلبي في قاعتنا ؛ فأردت أن أرحب به .. أهلا بك أخي العمدة ، ومشاركتك الرائعة ذكرتني بأحاديثك الشيقة التي لو صغتها كتابة لأصبحت في مصاف الأدباء الكبار .. ولكن أي سوق ذلك الذي تتحدث عنه حتى أذهب إليه ، وعرفني المرة القادمة على بلدياتك حتى نحظى بجزء من الجوائز ، ولكن سنختار معا السبعات هذه المرة .
> لك مني خالص الحب والتقدير*


أخي وصديقي المحترم دكتور سلطان والله وحشتني  :: 

كم جميل أن أرى أسمك اللامع محلق في سماء اللؤلؤة  :: 

دمت لنا أستاذ ومعلم وقدوة , أنا فخور بمعرفتك  ::

----------


## العمدة

Khadija  أختنا الكريمة  :: 

تحياتي لكِ وشكري لمرورك الكريم  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

دلوكيت بس اللى عرفت ان بلدياتى ف كل مكان
بس عندى سؤال
الحارس قال لك عايزك تكون (مودود) يوم الخميس ( الداي )
يعنى ايه:   
  يوم الخميس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## العمدة

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : نوسة_ 
> *بصراحة يا عمدة العنوان يشد اى حد لسة على باب المنتدى دخلنا نشوف فية ايةوطبعا هتلاقى الكل متحفز من الستات بس حكاية جذابة جدااااااااااااااا 
> وعلا فكرة مرة كنت فى السنترال وكنت بطلب رقم فية 666 ولاقيت الموظف فى السنترال بيقولى 3 ستات دول يخربوا مدينة وافتكرت الموقف من كلامك الذيذ
> واهلا بعودتك يا عمدة لان البلد كانت سايبة من غبر العمدة يرضيك يا عمدة 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> نوسة*


هو نسي يقول لك 666 بــــ 12 راجل :D

أشكرك يانوسه والف تحية لمرورك الرائع .. كروعتك  ::

----------


## العمدة

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : د0 سلطان_ 
> *فقط اردت الدخول للترحيب بعودتك أخي الحبيب العمدة 
> فأهلا بك في ( دوارك) أقصد منتداك .. والحمد لله على سلامتك*


والتحية لك مجدداً أخي الدكتور سلطان  :: 

والمنتدى ( الدوار ) يظل نوره بمن فيه  :: 

سلمت لي أخي الغالي .. وسلمت من كل شر  ::

----------


## العمدة

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : أحمد ناصر_ 
> *دلوكيت بس اللى عرفت ان بلدياتى ف كل مكان
> بس عندى سؤال
> الحارس قال لك عايزك تكون (مودود) يوم الخميس ( الداي )
> يعنى ايه:   
>   يوم الخميس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


يعني داي يا اولاد داي :D:D

منور يا أخي أحمد  :: 

تحية لك  ::

----------


## AbuFaisal

با عمدة خللي الليلة تعدي علي خير

هو حلقاها من مين و لا مين؟

مراتي و لا بنت مصر اللي بتدعوا الستات لضرب ازواجهم؟

الله يسامحك يا عمدة

انت شكلك مش متجوز و علشان كدة واخد راحتك في الكلام
الله يرزقك ببنت الحلال و بعدين تفهم انا بأقول اية

تحيات اخوك ابو فيصل

----------


## حسام عمر

قصه ظريفه جدا
وااضحكتنى كثير
ربنا يحظك

----------


## جندى مصري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
برجاء قبولى صديق جديد للمنتدى
المواضيع جميلة والهدف منها اجمل واجمل
وخلى بالك يا عمدة من ستات مصر 
احسن مش ها يحصلنا كويس اصلهم بقوا مفتريين بجد ::

----------


## lost

:good:   :good:   :good:  

اعذرنى انا مش بعرف اقول كلام حلو بس اسلوبك لذيذ وخفيف وجميل فى نفس الوقت

استمتعت بالقصة  جدا

 تحياتى لك  :y:

----------


## Hesham Osman

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العمده.
قصة زي العسل. بس العنوان...... (  يخرب بيت الستات )؟!..

----------


## Hesham Osman

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العمده.
قصة زي العسل. بس العنوان...... (  يخرب بيت الستات )؟!..

----------


## بنت شهريار

للررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

اه يا مظلومين ياحنا   ::

----------


## العمدة

شكرا لكل من تفضل برد

شكرا لكل من أعجبه الموضوع ونال استحسانه

وشكرا حتى لمن لم يعجبه الموضوع , لكم كل الود

تقديري واحترامى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:f2: عزيزى  العمدة
تشرفت بمعرفتكم  وها  أنا أقرأ تانى موضوع لك فى يوم واحد
وسؤالى لك هل قصتك من واقع الحياة المصرية؟! أم أنها مقتبسة ومنقولة من واقع الحياة الخليجية  حيث يكثر هناك العمال الهنود؟! وكذلك الصعايدة؟!


*مافى مشكلة*

**
*والله يعمر بيت الستات*
*هو إحنا من غيرهم نساوى حاجه*

----------


## mido.cafe

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الستات يقسموا الحظ

----------


## العمدة

الحقيقة القصة من واقع في الخليج

وكما تفضلت حيث يتواجد الهنود بكثرة

وكمان الصعايدة اللي هما أجدع ناس

شكرا للمرور

----------


## العمدة

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> الستات يقسموا الحظ


وتحية للستات اللي عندهم حظ


اللي ماعندهمش حظ لآ مالناش دعوة بيهم

----------


## ابن البلد

ألف حمدلله علي السلامة عمدة
منورنا من جديد ويارب دائما منورنا
 :: 
 ::

----------


## lolo-1995

مرسي بجد جنان شكوا .
بس انا عيزه اقول حاجه انتوا من غرنا ولا حاجه اصلا .
انا بهدى النفوس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.
انا بهزر معاكوا احنا كمان من غيركوا مننفعش نعيش .

----------


## التكعيبة

مهرجان النشر الجماعى الاول

تقيم التكعيبة للتنمية الفنية و الثقافية مهرجان سنوي للنشر الجماعي للقصة و القصة القصيرة و الشعر بالعامية و الفصحى، سيكون موسمه الأول هو عام 2009.

و مفهوم النشر الجماعي هو مجموعة قصصية أو مجموعة شعرية لأكثر من مؤلف بين ضفتي كتاب واحد يجمع تلك الأعمال التي سيتم اختيارها عن طريق لجنة تحكيم في كل مجال على حدا، و يتم تحديد أعضاء اللجنة لكل دورة مهرجان.
و يصدر بتلك الأعمال مطبوع/ كتابين أحدهما للقصة و الآخر للشعر سيتم نشره في عامه الأول بالتعاون مع دار دَون، و يتم توزيعه و بيعه في الأسواق
لمساعدة الكتاب أصحاب العمل الواحد و كذا الكتاب الجدد الذين لم تتكون لديهم مجموعة قصصية أو شعرية بعد، في نشر أعمالهم المميزة بدون مقابل مادى

و ترسل الأعمال مرفق بها اسم الكاتب، عنوانه,رقم تليفونه,ايميله، وظيفته، سنه، سابقة نشره للعمل المقدم من عدمه او فوز العمل فى اى مسابقات ادبية
و ذلك في رسالة إلكترونية معنونه باسم المجال الذي يريد المشاركة في مسابقته مرفق بالرسالة العمل بصيغة وورد، و يفضل أن تكون تلك الأعمال مسجلة باسم أصحابها لكنه ليس شرطا لقبول العمل

ترسل الاعمال على ايميل
nashrgama3y@gmail.com

لمزيد من المعلومات حول المهرجان
http://eltak3eiba.blogspot.com
او 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...id=94334335985

مزيد من المعلومات حول التكعيبة
http://www.facebook.com/groups.php?r...id=29491316206

ملاحظات : 
الاعمال المشاركة بالمهرجان هى فقط التى ترسل عبر الايميل او تسلم باليد 
مسموح بالاشتراك بأكثر من عمل فى اى مجال
اخر موعد لتلقى الاعمال 15-7-2009

          مع تمنياتنا للجميع بفرصة عادلة فى النشر
احمد حسن
0193953620
 رقم محمول داخل جمهورية مصر العربية

----------

